# Off -shore drilling begins!



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like us pick-up truck drivers will soon be cut a break with gas prices. i can't wait, that means more time in the woods for me!


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope, I just bought a new truck!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, that's a sick out look on it. But to each their own I guess. So long as they aren't destroying Alaska.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

really. I agree with kegan I love Alaska to much to see it ruined by the oil companys.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

kegan said:


> Wow, that's a sick out look on it. But to each their own I guess. So long as they aren't destroying Alaska.



High five to you guys that just bought, and are driving what you want, PICKUPS. 

It is called "Freedom", that is why we live in America, and untold numbers of people are dying just trying to get here!

Don't let anyone discourage you, and try to take your freedoms away. They are the ones that are truely "SICK"!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

China and Cuba are going to start drilling in our water so its better that we get it instead of them


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

stickbow hunter said:


> really. I agree with kegan I love Alaska to much to see it ruined by the oil companys.



Instead of throwing out these little catch phrases, that will tug at our heart strings... back it up with substance. What State has the "oil companies" ruined? So we can look back and learn from the "oil companies" mistakes.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

True,True *JEFFERYSlayR*. I just love Alaska:tongue: and besides I cant wait to throw a deer in the back of my "new" truck:wink: As in new i mean a fully restored 1981 chevy scottsdale


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> Wow, that's a sick out look on it. But to each their own I guess. So long as they aren't destroying Alaska.


i think theres to much room in alaska to destroy it.......... we need the oil........


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

JeffreySlayR- whilst you're busy telling me not to belittle other's views, try not to belittle mine. You're obviously not someone who holds much value of the natural world- well I am. While you babble about freedoms (which is only a freedom for large companies, not you or I), you're speaking down your nose at those of us who would like to use our freedoms to preserve nature at the cost of a few luxuries. We've still got food, water, and shelter. Pickups are hardly worth destroying our Mother Earth in my opnion.

armyboy- we don't need the oil, what we need is a new form of engine, The internal combustion engine has been around for a while now- we don't still use the telegraph do we? No! People need to stop screwing around with those uselss "alternative fuels" and just start over. We're smart enough, it shouldn't be that hard:wink:!


I'm sorry for anyone I offend, I am. I'm not mad so much as upset. Forgive me. First Amendment- right to freedoms of speech and religion. I've exercised both here.


----------



## soccer (Jul 16, 2006)

The gas prices wont come into affect into a few years pass. Its not like as soon as they start drilling the prices are going to drop.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

People chill out, the amount of land used to drill in minute for the amount of land in alaska. it is in places where it is basically uninhabited. It seems some folks would rather we pay 7 bucks a gallon than disturb a polar bear. Yes gas prices will drop reasonably quick if we start drilling. Did anyone see what happened to the price of oil today? It dropped pretty significantly early in the day.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

stickbow hunter said:


> True,True *JEFFERYSlayR*. I just love Alaska:tongue: and besides I cant wait to throw a deer in the back of my "new" truck:wink: As in new i mean a fully restored 1981 chevy scottsdale


You have pics of the truck i always wanted one but i figured gas prices would get me. There is no better looking truck then the scottsdale (to me no fighting now)


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kegan said:


> JeffreySlayR- whilst you're busy telling me not to belittle other's views, try not to belittle mine. You're obviously not someone who holds much value of the natural world- well I am. While you babble about freedoms (which is only a freedom for large companies, not you or I), you're speaking down your nose at those of us who would like to use our freedoms to preserve nature at the cost of a few luxuries. We've still got food, water, and shelter. Pickups are hardly worth destroying our Mother Earth in my opnion.
> 
> armyboy- we don't need the oil, what we need is a new form of engine, The internal combustion engine has been around for a while now- we don't still use the telegraph do we? No! People need to stop screwing around with those uselss "alternative fuels" and just start over. We're smart enough, it shouldn't be that hard:wink:!
> 
> ...




wow kegan, maybe you should look at what i said a little closer. "off shore drilling" which means in the water. Alaska oil is drilled on shore................ and has been protected for decades now. maybe you should watch the news, the drillings are on pacific and Atlantic coasts. 

We don't need oil? oil is the root and heart to the worlds industries. North and South America has a lot of oil. they say something like 8 times as much as the middle east DID have. And you sit there and act like top engineers and scientists are wasting their time by finding alternative fuels! waste of time?hardly. if it's so easy kegan, maybe you and the rest of your tree hugger buddies should do it for us? the problem lies with you, if you're so worried about the habbitat, then why do you cut down trees to make your cheap bows? thats not very friendly to the enviroment. not to mention pick-up trucks keep you alive boy! maybe you should show a little respect huh? i don't see very many honda civics out there on the ranches. do you?

im not worried, you'll see gas down in the next year and oil. not to mention, i would call a hybrid "electric" vehicle very efficient. just like the new 2009 GMC sierra. What do you know kegan! it's a pick-up truck!


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

thrill_seeker said:


> You have pics of the truck i always wanted one but i figured gas prices would get me. There is no better looking truck then the scottsdale (to me no fighting now)


My mistake my dad has a scottsdale I have a 1981 chevy cheyyane abought the same a a scottsdale but not as fancy. Gas wont be the best but it shure looks pretty.
Ill try to get some pics up today


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

lets not try to start somethin again and btw Kegan bows are some of the nicest you'll ever see


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

anybody worried about global warming, well sorry to disapoint ya but its a myth.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

*Thrill_Seeker* heres the pics of the truck


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

and oil prices drop $9 in two days. it amazon how this was not going to help the oil problem.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> wow kegan, maybe you should look at what i said a little closer. "off shore drilling" which means in the water. Alaska oil is drilled on shore................ and has been protected for decades now. maybe you should watch the news, the drillings are on pacific and Atlantic coasts.
> 
> We don't need oil? oil is the root and heart to the worlds industries. North and South America has a lot of oil. they say something like 8 times as much as the middle east DID have. And you sit there and act like top engineers and scientists are wasting their time by finding alternative fuels! waste of time?hardly. if it's so easy kegan, maybe you and the rest of your tree hugger buddies should do it for us? the problem lies with you, if you're so worried about the habbitat, then why do you cut down trees to make your cheap bows? thats not very friendly to the enviroment. not to mention pick-up trucks keep you alive boy! maybe you should show a little respect huh? i don't see very many honda civics out there on the ranches. do you?
> 
> im not worried, you'll see gas down in the next year and oil. not to mention, i would call a hybrid "electric" vehicle very efficient. just like the new 2009 GMC sierra. What do you know kegan! it's a pick-up truck!


And maybe _you_ should look at what _I_ said. I said as long as they don't start drilling in Alaska. You all jumped on the "let's wreck it so we can save a few bucks!" bandwagon.

Cutting down a few trees isn't harmful- it gives room for other trees to grow (and what I don't use for bows, tools, fuel, etc. goes straight back to the earth). If I only had six trees, or if I clear cut the land then it would be bad. So lay off.

deerburner- it _does_ exist. It's getting colder because of global dimming. 

Im tried of arguing with you people. You refuse to look at things from another's perespecive in the slightest, and you make it hard for me to do so as well. All of you like mony and luxuries, I don't. Call me whatever you want, I don't care. You seem cut form the same cloth- a cloth that cares more for itself than anyone else, and thinks that no matter what, they're always right. I'm sick of it.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kegan said:


> And maybe _you_ should look at what _I_ said. I said as long as they don't start drilling in Alaska. You all jumped on the "let's wreck it so we can save a few bucks!" bandwagon.
> 
> Cutting down a few trees isn't harmful- it gives room for other trees to grow (and what I don't use for bows, tools, fuel, etc. goes straight back to the earth). If I only had six trees, or if I clear cut the land then it would be bad. So lay off.
> 
> ...



Kegan? it's a given that they wouldn't drill in Alaska. that's why it's called off shore drilling.

"let's wreck it so we can save a few bucks" hmmm..... what exactly is going to be wreked kegan. can you tell me off the top of your head. im sure your parents or even you ( if you have a vehical ) don't enjoy paying 4 something for a gallon of gas. if you knew anything about the economy in its present state, you would understand that millions of families can't afford gas right now. they need the decrease in gas prices. but hey! your only looking at one side right? cause im not....... the middle class is getting smaller, and that's not good. 
as soon as the middle runs out of oil, we will be the mass producer and our economy will grow strong and much wealthier. oil fueld machines that made the shirt on your back and steel that use to build your bows. oil is essestuial to the world. 

cutting down trees is harmful- the destruction of forests can lead to erosion, which is not a good thing. over time, as the roots of the old trees decay, their grip will loosen on the soil. As the soil becomes more loosely packed, rain, strong winds, and other weather conditions can contribute to sandstorms, mudslides, and floods.
Also, when you cut the tree down to the trunk, the tree later in life when it has grown to it's full potential may be deformed. leaving it useless because it can reproduce.
im not a tree hugger, but don't tell me that my pick-up truck and the oil riggs are ruining the enviroment. because from what i've seen kegan; you're doing more damage than i ever have or will.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey kaibabhunter why do you think that you know everything about anything? ive sat back and watched and thats what it seems like:zip:. i mean seriously


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> Hey kaibabhunter why do you think that you know everything about anything? ive sat back and watched and thats what it seems like:zip:. i mean seriously


i enjoy debating. and when i debate i think it's important to know what im talking about. so yea, i tend to know what im talking about when i debate.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i enjoy debating. and when i debate i think it's important to know what im talking about. so yea, i tend to know what im talking about when i debate.


then your one of the just about the smartest person in the world then if everything you have said since youve been here is true


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> then your one of the just about the smartest person in the world then if everything you have said since youve been here is true


i have a 3.7 GPA... not the best. but thanks!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

stickbow hunter said:


> *Thrill_Seeker* heres the pics of the truck


Yea it looks like its in awesome shape puts the true meaning into being a "pickup man" bu for now i'll have ti live with my little 2.2 chevy cavalier yea and its teal 
About the oil back when gas was cheap same with oil well now oil has doubled and gas price has only went up 30 percent so going down 6 dollar a barrell isnt gunna amount to a big 10 cent drop like everyone wants to see everyday


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i have a 3.7 GPA... not the best. but thanks!


then you most likely didnt know what your talking about on some of your posts


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Looks like us pick-up truck drivers will soon be cut a break with gas prices. i can't wait, that means more time in the woods for me!


maybe but it won't affect the gas prices for a while


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Like its gonna accomplish anything....


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> then you most likely didnt know what your talking about on some of your posts


um no, i knew what i was talking about. if you would like to check me, then go ahead.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kingvjack said:


> Like its gonna accomplish anything....


 not going to accomplish anything?

i think you should do some studying.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

kaibab- I'm done with the oil debate. There's nothing more for me to say, and I'm tired thinking about it. But onto tree cutting...

You clearly don't know what you're talking about. Soil erosion only occurs in harmful amoutns when there are no trees holding the ground- not one less. Think. Also, the roots of a tree are some of the most nutrient richparts of the tree, so when they decay, they go back to the earth. Also, I don't understand a word you were talking about deforming trees. I cut them down the the ground to make use of every bit (stumps have a tougher time decaying than do the roots alone). Also, I also cut smaller "sucker" trees, off of larger, healither trees- true this does harm the tree, but it also leaves more nutrients to go to the stronger tree, gives it more room to grow, etc. And trust me, there were more trees cut down to make a spot for your house than I could cut in my whole life.

And a 3.7, huh? Until last year (when I began disregarding the prupose of school) I had a consitent 4.0, taking most of the advanced classes they offered. Even now, I've got a 3.8 or so. In terms of blatant intelligence, trust me, you're not smarter than I am. You may well be as smart, but trust me, you're not smarter. So get over it- you're not a genius. Let it go.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan said:


> kaibab- I'm done with the oil debate. There's nothing more for me to say, and I'm tired thinking about it. But onto tree cutting...
> 
> You clearly don't know what you're talking about. Soil erosion only occurs in harmful amoutns when there are no trees holding the ground- not one less. Think. Also, the roots of a tree are some of the most nutrient richparts of the tree, so when they decay, they go back to the earth. Also, I don't understand a word you were talking about deforming trees. I cut them down the the ground to make use of every bit (stumps have a tougher time decaying than do the roots alone). Also, I also cut smaller "sucker" trees, off of larger, healither trees- true this does harm the tree, but it also leaves more nutrients to go to the stronger tree, gives it more room to grow, etc. And trust me, there were more trees cut down to make a spot for your house than I could cut in my whole life.
> 
> And a 3.7, huh? Until last year (when I began disregarding the prupose of school) I had a consitent 4.0, taking most of the advanced classes they offered. Even now, I've got a 3.8 or so. In terms of blatant intelligence, trust me, you're not smarter than I am. You may well be as smart, but trust me, you're not smarter. So get over it- you're not a genius. Let it go.


Well said


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Didnt that other thread get closed from one kid that thought they where smarter than another


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> Didnt that other thread get closed from one kid that thought they where smarter than another


I think that would be Elite


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I think that would be Elite


no actually it was welshd


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I think that would be Elite



ok my bad i was thinking the wrong thread but yea it wasnt just me thankyou:darkbeer:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kegan said:


> kaibab- I'm done with the oil debate. There's nothing more for me to say, and I'm tired thinking about it. But onto tree cutting...
> 
> You clearly don't know what you're talking about. Soil erosion only occurs in harmful amoutns when there are no trees holding the ground- not one less. Think. Also, the roots of a tree are some of the most nutrient richparts of the tree, so when they decay, they go back to the earth. Also, I don't understand a word you were talking about deforming trees. I cut them down the the ground to make use of every bit (stumps have a tougher time decaying than do the roots alone). Also, I also cut smaller "sucker" trees, off of larger, healither trees- true this does harm the tree, but it also leaves more nutrients to go to the stronger tree, gives it more room to grow, etc. And trust me, there were more trees cut down to make a spot for your house than I could cut in my whole life.
> 
> And a 3.7, huh? Until last year (when I began disregarding the prupose of school) I had a consitent 4.0, taking most of the advanced classes they offered. Even now, I've got a 3.8 or so. In terms of blatant intelligence, trust me, you're not smarter than I am. You may well be as smart, but trust me, you're not smarter. So get over it- you're not a genius. Let it go.



Kegan? that doesn't make any sense, something that is dead can not give back to the environment. unless an animal has found a home with in it. your telling me, a huge grey rotted oak tree in the middle of a field leaning a good 45 degrees to the left with the roots cutting through the surface is giving back to the environment? its not giving back because it's dead.............

now, you got mixed up in this buddy. we are talking about you and your dedication to the environment. you act like driving a pick up is harmful. i bet my truck does less damage a year to the environment than you, chopping down how ever many trees you do a year. i'd also like to mention that i never claimed myself to be a genius. what advanced classes are we talking about kegan? definitely not college classes...... cause i take college classes, and i promise to that it's impossible for you and anyone else to get an A in some of them. AP Chemistry, AP US History, College Trig, AP Brit-Lit....... have you done those classes during the same year? you wouldn't get above a 3.7, guarantee.
Don't sit here and question my learning abilities and GPA, when you yourself failed to understand the simple economic standpoint of our country. Honestly im not on here to be an *******, im not here to disagree with everything you say. im here to share my ideas and argue my ideals. Also to share what i love most in my life. Archery Hunting....... so don't take me the wrong way. 
__________________


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i wish some of these SMART NO DRILL poeple. who think there should be another way to make our cars run on other fuel. why dont these SMART PEOPLE build the car. they are so smart and they know it so easy to make a car that dont need gas to run. they will make millions. maybe the oil companies will asked then to buy from them and they can say NO!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

kaibab- when a tree dies, it begins to decompose. That means all the nutients, cells, etc. get broken down and reused by something else. I never said the pick ups were killing the enviroment. I was saying your desire for cheaper fuel will. I'm not killing the enviroment, you just don't seem to understand how these things work, and that's really said. All your college courses and you still don't know what's going on outside your door. Not your fault in the slightest, just the sad state of society. It's depressing. I know I'm dumb, and rarely try to prove otherwise, but at least I know about the world I love.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan said:


> kaibab- when a tree dies, it begins to decompose. That means all the nutients, cells, etc. get broken down and reused by something else. I never said the pick ups were killing the enviroment. I was saying your desire for cheaper fuel will. I'm not killing the enviroment, you just don't seem to understand how these things work, and that's really said. All your college courses and you still don't know what's going on outside your door. Not your fault in the slightest, just the sad state of society. It's depressing. I know I'm dumb, and rarely try to prove otherwise, but at least I know about the world I love.


i doubt he takes college classes if he doesent understand that


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> i doubt he takes college classes if he doesent understand that




Is that why im qualified to enter college as a sophmore? i take college classes Elite13, whether you want to believe it or not. i know stuff that you would never even begin to understand. i can give you a question, think you wanna answer it? let me know.......... :wink:

Honestley, you nor kegan understand how the economy works. and i might not no anything about botany, but i think it's a little more important to understand how the world runs then how trees dead trees give back to the earth. 

and Kegan don't tell me that you actually care about the oil being pumped the ocean. cause if you truley cared, you'd be part of huge organization protesting against it. and i can't imagine you doing that. you'd also be able to tell me what some long term effects of ocean would be after the drilling begins. people have been pumping oil from this earth for decades now. we won't see global warming in our life time, the earth is going through another warm period as it did centuries ago.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

kaibab- Hoestly, I never realy did give much thought to off shore drilling. You simply misread the tone of my original statement (not that I can blame you- plain text without any voice behind it can have mutliple meanings; happens to me all the time). What I orginally meant so long as they were drilling for oil, I was just glad they weren't drilling in Alaska for it- implying that I didn't mind off shore drilling nearly so much. You're right, I don't care about off shore drilling. They are only altering a small portion of land, and are doing most of their work above the sirface on man-made land. What bothered me most was the fact that you are happy about this because of, and here you tripped up later, you wanted cheaper gas for your pick up. You spoke of helping the middle and lower class? Yeah right. Your original post leads one to think otherwise. 

Honestly, I don't give a hoot how the economy works. Nor does it MATTER. You may think it does, but you are the result of society, and I can't blame you. You don't know how else to live. I, on the other hand, do, and would choose to pursue such a lifestyle rather than living in a house, having a job, and relying on everyone else to provide me what I need for a few dollars. Hence our differences of opinion. To you, money matters. To me, the natural world matters. That's why you can't comprehend my beliefes, and I can't come up with any incentive to try and understand yours. 

Pleas don't play the superiority card- Elite13 is only about 14 I believe. The sheer age difference would imply a greater level of knowledge. But I could ask you a hundred questions about the most basic needs for living off the land and you couldn't come up with answer one. Remember, "even a fool knows something you don't." So please get off your high horse. Whether you agree with someone or not, we're all equals here.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

i think i might go psycho if i have to see one of kailbabs mile-long BS replys about how he knows everything about everything and how his opinion or point of view is the correct opinion or point of view. what do you watch debate tv or something?

kegan your good.


----------



## natureboy18 (Jul 19, 2008)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> i think i might go psycho if i have to see one of kailbabs mile-long BS replys about how he knows everything about everything and how his opinion or point of view is the correct opinion or point of view. what do you watch debate tv or something?
> 
> kegan your good.


I second that!!!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kegan said:


> kaibab- Hoestly, I never realy did give much thought to off shore drilling. You simply misread the tone of my original statement (not that I can blame you- plain text without any voice behind it can have mutliple meanings; happens to me all the time). What I orginally meant so long as they were drilling for oil, I was just glad they weren't drilling in Alaska for it- implying that I didn't mind off shore drilling nearly so much. You're right, I don't care about off shore drilling. They are only altering a small portion of land, and are doing most of their work above the sirface on man-made land. What bothered me most was the fact that you are happy about this because of, and here you tripped up later, you wanted cheaper gas for your pick up. You spoke of helping the middle and lower class? Yeah right. Your original post leads one to think otherwise.
> 
> Honestly, I don't give a hoot how the economy works. Nor does it MATTER. You may think it does, but you are the result of society, and I can't blame you. You don't know how else to live. I, on the other hand, do, and would choose to pursue such a lifestyle rather than living in a house, having a job, and relying on everyone else to provide me what I need for a few dollars. Hence our differences of opinion. To you, money matters. To me, the natural world matters. That's why you can't comprehend my beliefes, and I can't come up with any incentive to try and understand yours.
> 
> Pleas don't play the superiority card- Elite13 is only about 14 I believe. The sheer age difference would imply a greater level of knowledge. But I could ask you a hundred questions about the most basic needs for living off the land and you couldn't come up with answer one. Remember, "even a fool knows something you don't." So please get off your high horse. Whether you agree with someone or not, we're all equals here.





Aw, you miss understood me again. i said that Lower gas prices will help the middle class, as most can barely afford their real esate as it is. so with lower gas prices ( which is cause by lower price of oil. and thats why we are drilling our own ) this help families across the nation be in a better position during the economies hard times. now i can understand now your point of view of why you don't care about the economy, because you are.......... well, theres no other way to put it, "all natural" haha, i know it sounds dirty, but don't take it that way. but, don't sit there and tell me that i don't care to look at some one elses point of view. because i obviously do, if i know what will help millions of families in this nation. now, i'd be glad to answer any one of you 100 questions. just post them...... ill answer them. 




bigbuckdown XT said:


> i think i might go psycho if i have to see one of kailbabs mile-long BS replys about how he knows everything about everything and how his opinion or point of view is the correct opinion or point of view. what do you watch debate tv or something?
> 
> now on to you. if you don't like my debates, then take your buisness somewhere else. because im staying here, and honestly there is noting that you can do about it. i couldn't care less about what people on here think of me, if i think it's right.... ill state it.
> 
> and yes, i watch quite a bit of the O'really Factor. i know i know its definetly bias, but it's a good show. but here i go again.......... i think that's one of the biggest problems with teens in our generation, we don't seem to know anything about the world or country and how it is ran and what we depend most on. when it comes down to it, we are the future and we soon will take control and if some of us don't know how things work, well............. your wourthless..... sorry


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Every organic element that dies and decomposes--whether it's a tree,a dead critter,or whatever- is beneficial to the environment.Important minerals,enzymes,and other elements go back into the ground.Biology 101--pay attention,kids!:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

kaibab- you said all that later, after you started a thread about how it's now cheaper to drive your pick up. From how you speak and the classes you are taking, you definately don't seem to be from the lower class. You're just playing face, so stop it. And yes, that is how I look at things, "all natural" would actually be a fair way to put it.

But lay off the insults and the "holier than thou" attitude. bigbuckdown's hardly worthless. If you're so pefect, here are a few simple questions from my style of knowledge (and I'll trust you to answer them of your own knowlege, and don't research them for the right answer):

1. For starting friction fires, what materials are best (dry and not rotted implied)?
2. How do you boil water in a wood or bark container?
3. What's the main two rules you must follow when knapping stone?
4. True or False- humans can live off animals (for food) alone?
5. Once a skinned has been brained, what must be done immediately afterwards to make it useable for clothes and bags?
6. What's the most readily avaiblable styptic/anti-septic naturally found?
7. Can you give me one North American (any area) arrow poison?
8. When working stone and glass, what's the most important tool?
9. What's the best form of primitive shelter?
10. When making a bow and arrows, and unable to find fethers to fletch the arrow, what do you do to make it fly straight?

And thank you guys for your kinds words. That means alot.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Is that why im qualified to enter college as a sophmore? i take college classes Elite13, whether you want to believe it or not. i know stuff that you would never even begin to understand. i can give you a question, think you wanna answer it? let me know.......... :wink:
> 
> Honestley, you nor kegan understand how the economy works. and i might not no anything about botany, but i think it's a little more important to understand how the world runs then how trees dead trees give back to the earth.
> 
> and Kegan don't tell me that you actually care about the oil being pumped the ocean. cause if you truley cared, you'd be part of huge organization protesting against it. and i can't imagine you doing that. you'd also be able to tell me what some long term effects of ocean would be after the drilling begins. people have been pumping oil from this earth for decades now. we won't see global warming in our life time, the earth is going through another warm period as it did centuries ago.



okay and what are you reasons you think i dont understand how the economy works?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan said:


> kaibab- Hoestly, I never realy did give much thought to off shore drilling. You simply misread the tone of my original statement (not that I can blame you- plain text without any voice behind it can have mutliple meanings; happens to me all the time). What I orginally meant so long as they were drilling for oil, I was just glad they weren't drilling in Alaska for it- implying that I didn't mind off shore drilling nearly so much. You're right, I don't care about off shore drilling. They are only altering a small portion of land, and are doing most of their work above the sirface on man-made land. What bothered me most was the fact that you are happy about this because of, and here you tripped up later, you wanted cheaper gas for your pick up. You spoke of helping the middle and lower class? Yeah right. Your original post leads one to think otherwise.
> 
> Honestly, I don't give a hoot how the economy works. Nor does it MATTER. You may think it does, but you are the result of society, and I can't blame you. You don't know how else to live. I, on the other hand, do, and would choose to pursue such a lifestyle rather than living in a house, having a job, and relying on everyone else to provide me what I need for a few dollars. Hence our differences of opinion. To you, money matters. To me, the natural world matters. That's why you can't comprehend my beliefes, and I can't come up with any incentive to try and understand yours.
> 
> Pleas don't play the superiority card- Elite13 is only about 14 I believe. The sheer age difference would imply a greater level of knowledge. But I could ask you a hundred questions about the most basic needs for living off the land and you couldn't come up with answer one. Remember, "even a fool knows something you don't." So please get off your high horse. Whether you agree with someone or not, we're all equals here.



hey kegan im 17 my lil bro is 14. he doesent get on so i do. its alright though


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan said:


> kaibab- you said all that later, after you started a thread about how it's now cheaper to drive your pick up. From how you speak and the classes you are taking, you definately don't seem to be from the lower class. You're just playing face, so stop it. And yes, that is how I look at things, "all natural" would actually be a fair way to put it.
> 
> But lay off the insults and the "holier than thou" attitude. bigbuckdown's hardly worthless. If you're so pefect, here are a few simple questions from my style of knowledge (and I'll trust you to answer them of your own knowlege, and don't research them for the right answer):
> 
> ...



What prize do i get if i answer?:wink:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Also me and kegan disagree on some things but we dont feel the need to shove our opinions down each others throats.


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

I think both of you are getting a little heated up in the "I am way smarter than you at different things debate".

Kegan - Other than potentially being able to be a park ranger, what good is knowing all that? I mean if thats what you enjoy in life, than great. But really...

Kaibab - Congrats on your Brains...however some of the dumbest people I know when it comes to common sense are also some of the most book smart. So don't bring your GPA and college credentials on here.

As far as the drilling it really doesnt make much of a difference. No matter how you look at it, every last ounce of oil on this earth will one day be used up. Its either regulate drilling now and keeps prices moderatly high for the long haul, or drill away and keep prices low when you know that eventually one day they will skyrocket due to dwindling supply. Either way someday things will eventually get worse, unless we figure out a damn good way of using alternative fuels, etc.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kegan said:


> kaibab- you said all that later, after you started a thread about how it's now cheaper to drive your pick up. From how you speak and the classes you are taking, you definately don't seem to be from the lower class. You're just playing face, so stop it. And yes, that is how I look at things, "all natural" would actually be a fair way to put it.
> 
> But lay off the insults and the "holier than thou" attitude. bigbuckdown's hardly worthless. If you're so pefect, here are a few simple questions from my style of knowledge (and I'll trust you to answer them of your own knowlege, and don't research them for the right answer):
> 
> ...



1. wood and fiber i guess
2. with hot rocks.
3. to go with the grain of the rock
4. false ( no vitamines from fruit )
5. rinse, soak in water, let sun dry.
6. water
7. i have no idea.............. i have a ton of arrow heads and one arrow straightener..........
8. chaps..... haha ?
9. cave...... best is a relative term
10. you could probably use yuka leaves but idk about that........


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> 1. wood and fiber i guess
> 2. with hot rocks.
> 3. to go with the grain of the rock
> 4. false ( no vitamines from fruit )
> ...


did he pass his test? i feel like i back in high school.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

no he didnt pass


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Please let it go*

You guys need to quit arguing because you sound like a married couple. It isn't about how many trees you cut down or where we drill for oil because the simple fact is it isn't up to you to decide so there is no point in arguing over it. One way to look at it is from the alternative feul side. It will cost more money to develope an alternative fuel or produce it than to keep using oil. That money could be used for something more important such as cancer research or research for global warming. Global warming started long before our generation. A few decades ago we were burning fossil fuels like there was no tommorow. Now we are paying for it because global warming is a factor and were are running out of fuel instead of using it in moderation a long time ago. Pickup trucks aren't what is bad for the Earth. There are many other factors involved. It is human nature for a man to take what he wants. Our government was stupid and now they suffer the consequences. Kegan the whole disscussion was on OFF SHORE DRILLING not Alaska drilling. Even if they did begin drilling on Alaska what makes you think you could do anything about it. Neither one of you are right or wrong and it isn't worth arguing about. Just let it go because our government is going to do what ever it wants and there is no reason to talk harsh to each other about. There is nothing we can do about it so forget it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Elite- sorry, never implied you didn't know, and didn't realize you were 17. I had spoken with your brother before, and he told me he was 14. Seemed rude to pick on someone three years younger is all, my bad.

blainep- I'm too exhausted to argue anymore anyway, especially about oil, and was never arguing that I was smarter, just trying to knock kaibab down a peg. As for knowing what I do, I'm not going to live the same sort of life style you will (house, job, etc.), so what may seem useless to you is vital to me. I explained that to kaibab and thankfully he understood wihtout making me try to explain somethng that's too tough to explain (without looking even more like an idiot).

Mathews- I know, I was just glad they AREN'T, and that people misinterpretted what I was trying to say (no biggy though, happens all the time without a voice behind the words, exspecially when you only say a little like I did). I already explained that. Let it go.

David- well put my friend! You don't get anything cause you know that stuff already:wink:!

Kaibab- you did a whole lot better than I thought you would, and I commend you for it. There aren't alot of people out there who would know that stuff without practicing the skills themselves, and I'm very impressed you got number two- I thought that would be one of the toughest.

1. Close. Soft, low-ingnition, light stalks and woods (mullien, yucca, sotol, goldenrod, horseweed, cedar, aspen, cottonwood, etc.)
2. Correct!
3. Rocks have no grain (at least not the knappable ones). Flints and the like are knapped becase the energy travels in a cone from where it is hit, so you just place the imaginary predicted cone on a platform so it pops off when the energy travels through the flake completely thorugh the rock. I doubt anyone who hasn't actually knapped stone would know that though. I guess it's a trick question.
4. Actually it's true. The trick is to eat the organs, marrow, and other different parts to get those nurtrients. The Inuit of the north lived off of an all-animal diet after all. Eating just eh meat you would kick it, but eating most of the animal and you'd be alright (provided you ate several types of animals as well). No one gets that, and my own father still refuses to believe it's true.
5. Smoke it to keep it from getting stiff.
6. true, boiling water would work as an anti-septic, but I was looking for the inner bark of trees high in tannins (like oak). It's like a primitive band-aid, stops bleeding and the tannins have anti-bacterial and anti-fungla properties. Again though, this question is really unfair, like #3.
7. No biggy. Like us, most Natives just used clean, sharp points. Ishi, the last wild Native American, told of his tribe (the Yana) having a rattelsnake bite a deer liver, then bury it to rot, and coating the head with it. Nasty business, but if' you're starving I guess, but even then he didn't use it himself. (and I think you have a sizer, as the usually used their hands for straightenning and making consistent sized shafts is more difficult without such a tool)
8. abrader. Toughest thing to learn about knapping is that you will spend more time rubbing down the rock to get a good platform than you will actually smacking it to knock flakes off. But then again, safety glass are probabaly even more important now days so you're really pretty close.
9. True, but I was being tricky with that one- clothes are really the most "efficient" primitive sheltering. You only have to heat your body (with your own body heat), instead of a large shelter. Trick question.
10. Just make them long and heavy- like the South Americans do. The length of the shaft will keep it straight and weight will make it shoot accurately.

Anyway, I was more just playing with that last questionair than anyhting else, and didn't expect you to do so well, nor was I trying to show I'm smart (like I said before, I'm really not smart at all). Most of it is lost knowledge, overly in-depth, or just tricky. You did much better than I thought you would and I commend you for it.

I'm done you guys- I'm too tired to continue or care. Sorry for dragging all this out and being such a jerk, I've been having a tough week. I'm gonna go take a nap. Again, sorry for being such a nuisance.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

You know Kegan, you're not a bad guy. im sorry if i affended you in anyway. i guess being a lonely child for 17 years im used to seeing things my way. and yea, im an ******* sometimes......... haha:tongue:

but :darkbeer: to your arguement. Thumbs up!!!!! no! it's not me........


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, and neither are you kaibab. And it's no big deal, I've got a real bad temper and a short fuse, and I _AM_ a *****!


----------

